# DHA to VFS change?



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi All, 

As DHA has stopped accepting any visa or permit application,
I have a few questions regarding the new system and the VFS Centres.

1. People who applied for visa or permit applications under the old regulations at DHA, where is the outcome going to be fetched from once its finalized? - DHA or VFS?

2. What is going to happen to the DHA online tracking system- is the system still going to work?
- People who applied at DHA clearly do not have tracking numbers from VFS.

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## SayansiScope (Apr 19, 2014)

Spiggles said:


> Hi All,
> 
> As DHA has stopped accepting any visa or permit application,
> I have a few questions regarding the new system and the VFS Centres.
> ...


Hi Spiggles,

The Minister has highlighted these issues, people who applied before new regulations will be judged based on old regulations. That is, they will use old tracking numbers and collect their permits at home affairs offices...


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you very much for your reply, Sciencescope !


----------

